# Stabalizing Blanks



## mrplace (May 26, 2007)

Who stabilizes their own blanks?


----------



## mrplace (May 26, 2007)

I am curious as to home many of our members do any stabalizing, regardless of the method, on their own. I am looking for non-commercial responses, and would appreciate any responses.

Thank you.


----------



## kirkfranks (May 26, 2007)

I don't stabalize Wood blanks, but I have done a couple corn cobs in plexi.  I don't think I want to try all the effort for the wood blanks when there are others that do it for a small fee.


----------



## Pikebite (May 26, 2007)

Unfortunately no-one does it commercially in Britain so we have to either buy ready stabilised blanks or do our own. I have had a lot of success recently with a low molecular weight epoxy resin dissolved in a solvent. With a vacuum set-up I can now do wood up to 2 inches thick. Downside is it takes 24 hours to set in the wood.


----------



## bob393 (May 27, 2007)

I do it mostly as an experiment. Unfortunately it's just another thing on the to do list, 
and it comes some where after the lawn mowing!


----------

